# half-way shaded tattoo



## iiifugaziii (Oct 13, 2005)

some of you may be into this:: This is my arm.. half way shaded now and then i still have to go for all the color. I think it's amazing. so i wanted to show it off...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 13, 2005)

It's very unusual (I mean that in a good way).
Did it hurt? I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on my lower back, can't have anything too crazy cause work won't allow it.


----------



## user3 (Oct 13, 2005)

That is a killer tat!!! Great art work! Can't wait to see it when you get color!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn girl you are one badass chick! I think I'm in love with you.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 13, 2005)

nice tat you got there!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 14, 2005)

Amazing pirate ship! It looks so good even if it's not filled in yet.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 15, 2005)

whoa...that's amazing.

who's your artist? i'm moving to the long beach area when i turn 18 and i'm definately getting some ink done around the same time.


----------



## vloky (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome work!   Make sure to take good care of it! there's nothing more sad than seeing a faded tattoo!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_whoa...that's amazing.

who's your artist? i'm moving to the long beach area when i turn 18 and i'm definately getting some ink done around the same time._

 
I drive to san diego to get it done.(about 1 hr 20 mins from long beach) his name's adam Turk (everyone calls him turk) at guru tattoo. there's another famous guy at that shop named Gunnar... he's in a bunch of magazine articles and crap. but yeah. he's there. 
go to gurutattoo.com and you can check out more of his stuff. he's amazing.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 19, 2005)

Hell yes it hurts...LOL     It looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 19, 2005)

wow thats gonna look awesome when its colored


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 19, 2005)

I totally love it! I was going to get sleeves but I decided to leave that up to my husband since he's nearly done & I haven't even started! The ones I have now are on my leg & my boobs heh heh....


----------



## kissablethoughts (Oct 19, 2005)

.


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

EEP,that's fabulous.Um yah I love you?Ha.


----------



## gis08 (Oct 21, 2005)

ok, for someone (me) who cant have tattoos (i love tattoos!)... i think thats amazing!


----------



## user4 (Oct 21, 2005)

that must really hurt... i have three tattoos (nothing compared to that one) and i would NEVER get another one because of the pain (i got them all while i was drunk... lol)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it, too. the rest of the shading and color hurts and is very draining... but you only have to do it ONCE and then it's there forever. like wearing your favorite shirt everyday. haha
I'll post pictures as I get the whole thing finished. I can't friggin' wait!


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_It's very unusual (I mean that in a good way).
Did it hurt? I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on my lower back, can't have anything too crazy cause work won't allow it._

 
Getting tattooed on the lower back doesn't hurt at all. I have a medium pain tolerance and I had no problem. If you really focus on what is happening it does feel like little razor nicks (without a stinging sensation) or someone drawing on you hard with a pen. It's actually slightly annoying rather than painful. 
Oh and iiifugaziii the shading on your tattoo is great, that's one awesome tattoo!


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

thats awesome!


----------

